# our newest additions!



## cvalda (Apr 26, 2008)

Today is my eldest son's 14th birthday, and he had his heart set on a snake, so I got him the supplies and gave him the "okay" and Grandma gave him the money. There was a Reptile Show in town (how handy!) and we went, he found his snake, then we ended up getting a second one (because as Anja said, I'm a "crackhead"  ). Both are Ball Pythons.

Meet Link...










And Sting...


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking snakes. Not to be morbid But somebody had to say it, you do have their food source if you can stomach freezing pinkies, if you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to feed them live.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL Yah this has been insinuated to me! But no can do!!!! Just gotta buy frozen ones, I can't freeze my PETS!  Besides my daughter Kiara, who is Jasmine rat's "momma", would never forgive me!

And dude, you're talking to the girl that felt horrible feeding a live cricket to the frog the other day! I'll let my son do the meaty feeding!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 27, 2008)

You're a better woman than me. I am not afraid of snakes, but I would have to draw the line.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought you might take that stand Kelly-Good for you. But if they keep sneeking into the boys quarters will have more than you'll know what to do with. Can you sell them as they get older back to the pet stores? I grew up hunting and learned at an early age to raise food for pets not just vegies either. Maybe thats why I now only shoot them with a camera and only have reptiles that eat vegies. And the dogs well they get dried dog food LOL.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 28, 2008)

BPs are such wonderful snakes. I love their personalities and slower moments with large compact bodies and of course the ET markings.  
Looks like you got two nice ones there.

Personality I enjoy watching them as they consume their prey, but then again I like watching the shelled ones stalking and eating their prey too.  

I do have problems with some of the animals we get for prey items. That's why we can't buy the "cute" marked ones. I seem to end up keeping the "cute" ones much to my kids' dismay.  I don't like the way the boughten frozens look, so instead we kill ours just before feeding... or more honestly I make my sons do that.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL I have a hard enough time letting my dogs chew bones! I'm a vegetarian, but only 1 of my 9 kids is, since I allow them the option. I gave the red-foots some worms the other day as a rare treat, and then I felt HORRIBLE.

now on the other hand, if one of the baby rats passes naturally and I get it before the momma rat takes care of it herself, I'd let the frog or snakes have that... but again my son has to do the feeding! We got these snakes from two different really good breeders that have very high reputations in the area, so I'm sure they'll be wonderful!

Here's my side-by-side pic of them:





I'm still a little afraid of the snakes, but it used to be sheer terror and now I can pick them up and hold them, as long as they don't look me in the eye! LOL! I'm sure my love will grow with them!

(And just in case anyone was wondering, that's Sting, after LOTR Aragorn's sword! )


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 28, 2008)

They are beauties, Love their markings.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2008)

Kelly my being afraid of snakes is why I started keeping the Balls. Between my sons who love snakes and being the local reptile club's rescue person, I thought I needed to get over my fear of snakes. It has worked somewhat. I still think the wild snakes should have those orange flags like kid's bikes/trikes do so I know where they are.  I still have a thing about reaching into a tank and pulling out a snake, but now love holding them once they are are out. 

The Balls just are so nice and calm in their movements. I like their nice size too, not small but not too large either. Each one is almost like a thumbprint with the variety of marking variations.

So are these a pair?


----------



## cvalda (Apr 29, 2008)

Yah it's reaching in that's the hardest part!

Nope, these are two males!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice Kelly, you are like me when it comes to the snakes, I buy just what I need thaw them and then dump them in. I do not want them in my freezer and I will not breed for food, I only have one snake not enough to worry about.


----------

